

GDC 2014 Procedural Animation Video - Mithaldu
http://blog.wolfire.com/2014/05/GDC-2014-Procedural-Animation-Video

======
Mithaldu
Submitting this because it's of interest to developers. The developer of the
game Overgrowth explains how he made a very natural-looking procedurally
generated animation system using only a few keyframes in this recording of his
talk at GDC.

